# Zettabit First Drop



## ZettaBit (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello again,

I have finally produced something that is half decent to listen to after hours of messing with stuff. 

Switched to FL Studio for this one and the variety of options is great. 
Steep learning curve though >_<

Anyways, here it is. Feedback is still appreciated xD

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14044561/


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 23, 2014)

Yoooooo, not bad! Was waiting eagerly for the drop, and it most definitely did satisfy. 
Hell, I've been using FL Studio for a bit myself, and I still haven't gotten the hang of bass modulation. This is dope. Very nice job!


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks! The melody was a bit of a mash up, I kinda found the bassline then threw together another project I was working on Trying to get caught up on some homework before starting another one. I did make a nice melody in class today though...


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 27, 2014)

Finally had some time to work on something new xD 
Having issues with uploading to FA for some reason... need to check the support stuff. 



Edit: apparently wav file was too big xD 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14105947/


----------



## Demensa (Jul 28, 2014)

In the first song, the _'drop' _was pretty good! I can't think of much criticism to offer for that.
The little melody at the start and in the middle doesn't really fit well with the rest of the piece.  Rhythmically, it's a little hard to parse, and seems a little confused.
(Though I guess you already kind of acknowledged that above)

For the second piece, it definitely feels like the elements fit together more cohesively. 
I think the hi-hat might be a tad loud, and perhaps a little more variety could be added to the drums.  
The drum pattern itself, with the snare accent on the first beat, seems a little odd for the genre, but that's more of a stylistic choice rather than something I should criticise you on.
Also, some of the bass wobbles also feel out of place.

Nice job overall! It's great to see people continue to work and make progress on things like this!


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks! I appreciate the feedback. I am going to be looking on the web to find some better synth possibilities. It's coming up with the original melody and the stringy part that gets me xD
This is not mine but have a listen, This is an inspiration https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuzUq3ZeXec


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 6, 2014)

Redid my last track, I had a new idea for it. 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14195842/


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 7, 2014)

Nice music man!


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 10, 2014)

Finally got that Sweet Dreams riff out of my head. Here is the result xD



Edit: I made a mistake on the deep bass. Fixed 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14229800/


----------



## ZettaBit (Aug 14, 2014)

new stuff xD

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/14269298/


----------

